# Scared of Road trip



## NonToxicPoison (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so scared to go on this road trip. I have IBS - D (And just to let u know, Calcium really works) and my IBS is worst in the morning and being in a car away from a loo I get all nervous due to uncontrolled "need to go now". I find that mine is worst between 4 and 7. I can never make plans to go anywhere that early because of my condition. Whenever I feel like I'm not in control in kinda gets worst. We are going on a road trip in February and my fiance wants to leave just after 5 in the morning. I'm not sure that he gets that I cannot go anywhere during "my hours". We are going on this trip with friends so the pressure and stress is even worse! Is there anyone out there that can give me advise on how to cope with this road trip and how I can delay the IBS in the morning. Please help! What can I drink the night before or the morning off?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi!I understand you problem completely. Personally I would avoid going that early. But otherwise when I have to do soemthing early I make sure to get up MANY hours before that so my stomach gets settled (imodium takes effect).Anyway I found something that on top of calcium and imodium is helping me, *especially in the morning*. It is not a miracle drug but it do help me ALOT!http://www.vitacost.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Superior-Amino-2222-CapsThey do help me but it has been debated whether they work or not in theory. Mostly on page 2 in the following thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145955-accidently-found-a-relief-you-need-to-try-this/Worth trying maybe...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Take imodium the night before with your meal and/or use the Calcium Carbonate. You have plenty of time to get the calcium carbonate working for you if you begin now. Meaning it could take just a bit of time to tweak it's use to your particular needs. And WORK on your thinking to be much more positive. The "what if" thinking can turn into self-fulfilling prophecies!Read this:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## fongo (Dec 15, 2011)

NonToxicPoison said:


> I'm so scared to go on this road trip. I have IBS - D (And just to let u know, Calcium really works) and my IBS is worst in the morning and being in a car away from a loo I get all nervous due to uncontrolled "need to go now". I find that mine is worst between 4 and 7. I can never make plans to go anywhere that early because of my condition. Whenever I feel like I'm not in control in kinda gets worst. We are going on a road trip in February and my fiance wants to leave just after 5 in the morning. I'm not sure that he gets that I cannot go anywhere during "my hours". We are going on this trip with friends so the pressure and stress is even worse! Is there anyone out there that can give me advise on how to cope with this road trip and how I can delay the IBS in the morning. Please help! What can I drink the night before or the morning off?


hi  may i suggest and also back up a previous comment, if you are leaving at 5 then get up at 2-3 and start your routine earlier.this should get you to your stage where you feel better at trying to do the things that take you away from home.also if you can drive then be the first driver so as to give you a better feeling of being in control, this in its own right should eleviate your symptoms some what and make the start of your journey more enjoyable.have a good time and good luck )


----------



## maddie7 (Jan 11, 2012)

[I feel your pain. Ive gone on a few road trips and always worry but its always been fine. Take immodium the night before...avoid trigger foods and bring a role of tp incase you are somewhere that doesn't have bathrooms near by. For me its always bad in the am but being in a car your sleep schedule gets messed up and your stuck sitting so you don't really get a chance to get things moving. quote name='fongo' timestamp='1326460162' post='854090']hi  may i suggest and also back up a previous comment, if you are leaving at 5 then get up at 2-3 and start your routine earlier.this should get you to your stage where you feel better at trying to do the things that take you away from home.also if you can drive then be the first driver so as to give you a better feeling of being in control, this in its own right should eleviate your symptoms some what and make the start of your journey more enjoyable.have a good time and good luck )[/quote]


----------



## LenSan (Jun 6, 2005)

One thing that works for me is to take a look at the route and identify some possible rest stops. You may not even need them but it may help to know that if you have to stop there are places. Plus, gps systems can help identify rest areas on road trips. Hope that helps!


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

sorry to hear about your recent trip coming up and the struggles you may face...ive been through that and it's not a good thing to worry about, especially if you should be having fun. What works for me is this: the night before, eat lightly. stick to only bread, crackers, and bananas. drink plenty of water. take an immodium. when you wake up in the morning, try drinking decaf tea to make yourself go. Pack extra clothes. If youre really really scared and anxious, you can try one more thing.  i know it sounds embarrassing, but you may want to check out adult diapers. YES, I KNOW ITS EMBARRASSING, but no one needs to know. I've worn it before when ive gone on business trips and i wear my jeans. No one notices. good luck, hon.


----------



## NonToxicPoison (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise! Believe me, I have seriously considered diapers! I actually have a game plan! Seeing that I am at this very minute meanly consipated of all the calcium, I will pop it like Smarties the day before! (Trust me, after 6 months of constant diarhea constipation is like abreath of fresh air! Calcium reallllllly works!) So... The day before I will do the Immodium thing and I will do the Calcium. (I use the Caltrate chewables...) That will back me up a few good days. Then the morning of I will pop another Immodium. But I have a secret weapon... My friend who knows about this condition of mine (but secretly still thinks its funny) will make sure we only leave after 7. She's aaaaalways late so I told her I will give her permission to be late till after 7! I will keep you posted on how the trip went!


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

Talk to your fiancee and talk to your friends. Last time I travelled I made sure everyone in the car understood that if I said I needed to go the bathroom it was because I NEEDED TO GO. If you fiancee doens't understand... well, make him. You're gonna marry the guy... That is something that should be clear.


----------

